# Anybody shoot a zipper?



## Hammer Spank (Mar 6, 2015)

I met the zipper crew at Blackbeard last year and shot a few of their bows.  The day I got home, I called Bill up and ordered a Nitro riser with longbow limbs.  I've always been a recurve guy so this bow was the perfect middle ground for me between curves and a longbow. 

It's whisper quiet, EXTREMELY fast, and beautiful.  I don't love the carbon backs but I'm going to skin them with copperheads anyway.  I highly recommend them if you're looking for a longbow or recurve.  To give you an idea of speed, it's as fast or faster than my black widow recurve of the same draw weight.


----------



## Troy Butler (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a zipper recurve I purchased in 2011 great bows.


----------



## Pointpuller (Mar 6, 2015)

I saw them at the Spring Fling at Tannehill last weekend.  Was very impressed.  I am in the process of talking with the owner to try and get a loner to figure out exactly what I am going to order.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 6, 2015)

I have always been a longbow guy and as much as I admired my friend's recurve's I could not shoot them. The arrow  just would not go where I looked. I tried dozens during the Trad shoots and never found one I liked.
About ten years ago I saw a really nice Bob Thompson Zipper for sale and took a chance on it. It is one of the smoothest bows I have ever shot. Arrows went right where I wanted them too.

Unfortunately I cannot seem to put my longbows down long enough to kill something with it but I keep planning on it.

Original owner has contacted me twice to say he wants it back if I ever get tired of it.
I was lucky enough to get a good deal on another Zipper recurve and gave it to my Grandson for High School Graduation present.(Second Picture. Zipper made a matching quiver for it)

They are really good bows.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Mar 6, 2015)

The new owner (Bill Dunn) is a great guy and will do whatever he needs to to get you in a bow.  I couldn't be happier with the zipper nitro with 60" longbow limbs.  The tuning part was a little finicky for me because these bows are so fast but now I'm shooting darts and this bow just puts an arrow where I look.  They're beautiful too aside from the carbon backs.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm sure I'll be shooting yours in the future Spanky.

I really don't want to...  Might end up buying one...  Lol


----------



## Tailfeather (Mar 6, 2015)

Me too, Bucky. Curious how it'll compare to my buffalo bow.  Spanky....haha


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm sure I'll be shooting that Buffalo Bow of yours in the near future too Feather.  Lol

A man could get dizzy looking at all the magnificent traditional bows guys are making!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Mar 6, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I'm sure I'll be shooting that Buffalo Bow of yours in the near future too Feather.  Lol
> 
> A man could get dizzy looking at all the magnificent traditional bows guys are making!




I wish they wouldn't send that extra fold out with the traditional bowhunter magazine.


----------



## Tailfeather (Mar 7, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> I wish they wouldn't send that extra fold out with the traditional bowhunter magazine.


So does Lizz!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Mar 7, 2015)

Tailfeather said:


> So does Lizz!



She doesn't mind.  My last custom bow only cost $150.00.


----------

